# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Thinking for hair replacement help plz

## Wanthair

hi.
I am at nw2-3. and now using Minoxin 5&#37; solution with Ushine herbal cream.
I dont want to use any medicine orally.Because it have side effects.
My hair are unmanageable. It depressed me lot. 
I have consultation with HT surgeon here in Pakistan,He told me that you should wait for HT until all hair shed or MPB progress. i am 22 years old. He said i can transplant hair on ur temple if u insist. But it will not b good for future.
Now i am considering hair replacement. here is web site of Surgeon 
www.hairclub.com.pk
He also told me about hair replacement option and said that it is totally undetectable but said that u are not too old so use medicine. But medicine are not greatly good.I want full head of hair. 
please guide me about what kind of hair replacement will good. 
Doctor told me that i will b need maintaince visit after every month. you can swim, wash your hair.

I have bought a toppik but not use it b coz it will cause more hairloss due to its ingredient/material.

----------


## mhoffma1

Hey Wanthair,

I can't speak to the hair replacement part of your email, but whoever told you that Toppik will make more hair fall out is completely wrong - I've been using it for years and taking propecia as well, and my hair loss has been completely stopped. Certainly, you have bigger questions than just the efficacy of Toppik, but there is no reason not to use it in the meantime, it works great and will not make your hair fall out!

Best wishes

----------


## Wanthair

I start using Almond Oil. It is really amazing. Its strengthen my hair and also make it shiny and manageable. It also make my existing hair thicker. 

mhoffma1

Thanks Dear. I have seen videos on youtube about toppik side effects thats why i was saying that it will cause more hairs loss. i dont know utube videos are true or not but its make me cautious. I even did not open the seal of Toppik after watching the videos. 

I have to wait for cure.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aricjoy

> I start using Almond Oil. It is really amazing.


 Oh Wanthair, I totally agree with you. As I am also using the same and would like to say you that its really that much beneficial as well as also that much useful. It has that much advantages and also having that much nice. I really like this too much. I also suggest to the people who have hair fall problem to use this.

----------


## CIT_Girl

I have to agree with the surgeon you spoke with that you are too young for a hair transplant procedure.  If you have a hair transplant too early, you will continue to lose hair and may not have enough donor hair left to transplant to future hair loss areas.  

For now, I would advise that you stick with the topical products you are using and give Toppik a try since it should help give the illusion of thicker hair.

----------

